# electrician looking for work



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

im really in need of some work that i can do, guranteed lowest price you will find by far!! anything from circuits needing to be added, and fuse box to breaker panel swap,all the way to rewiring homes


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

btt


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

licensed and insured?


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

I need some can lights installed. Where are you located?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you are charging..........



> *fisheye48 (11/11/2009)*licensed and insured?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i have my journeymans license but not a masters yet.. and i can pull permits if needed


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

btt


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

btt


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

bump


----------

